# How do you keep supplies from freezing?



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Any one have any great ideas on how to keep medications and liquid grooming supplies in an unheated barn?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I keep them in the house.

If it's cold enough they are going to freeze, the grooming supplies likely would not be used.

As for meds - they are supposed to be kept between certain temps to not impact their effectiveness. Probably should of been brought in when the median temp was around 50F. (depending on what the med is)


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I bring mine in and keep them in the basement on shelves in the winter.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

we heat our tiny room that has our water pipes and hot water heater with a space heater and I keep all that stuff in there. if that is not an option it goes in the house


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Ironically enough I have a cooler. I put all my liquids in a cooler and keep it in the barn. It's so insulated that it keeps it the closer to 'room temp'. I kept soda in it all winter and it was cold but never froze


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Around here, it can get to -40, so unless you have a heated area, it will freeze, insulated or not. I bring anything that can freeze inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Just like the others have said, I bring it all inside to my basement where I have an indoor tack truck I keep it all in. As soon as it starts getting cold at night, I go through my truck at the barn and bring home all that will freeze, shampoo, fly spray, medications, even hoof oil all gets brought in.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> Ironically enough I have a cooler. I put all my liquids in a cooler and keep it in the barn. It's so insulated that it keeps it the closer to 'room temp'.


I was thinking of some sort of cooler with heat packs added. I have some plastic discs that you pop into the microwave, and then tuck into a dog bed to keep a pooch warm. I used them with my pit bulls, but now that I have Newfoundlands, I don't use them anymore. I wonder how that would work.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a old upright freezer that quit working in the tack room I use and if it get below 0 out I put a small lamp in it turned on that's enough that nothing has ever froze up.
I also have a small chest type that I use to keep my feed in.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like everyone else, anything that will be damaged by freezing, like medicines, get brought into the house in the winter time. Since I have no electricity in my barn, that is basically my only option.

Oh, and a little note on the dog bed warmer things. They won't heat well enough by themselves to last all night or all day and keep things from freezing. The only reason they last as long as they do in dog beds is because they are between layers of insulating material and have the dog laying on them as well. If you want to know how long they'll last trying to keep a cubby warm, then heat them up and leave them sitting on the back steps for a while.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, I figured those little warmed up plastic donuts would need a living body to keep them warm. But there has to be a way for all those boarders with no heated tack room to keep their supplies from freezing. I can picture someone traveling 20 minutes or so, arriving at the barn, only to find they had forgotten something, or their horse seems off and they need to temp it or bute it; and having to turn around and go home again.


----------

